

IPREDator: a service that makes people online more anonymous using a VPN - btw0
https://www.ipredator.se/beta/closed/

======
gort
I sometimes wonder about the names people choose for their projects. A service
to make people more anonymous, called iPredator? Even if that's not the
correct capitalisation, it still sounds like some service for child molesters.

~~~
noste
IPRED stands for "Intellectual Property Rights Enforcement Directive". See
<http://wiki.openrightsgroup.org/wiki/IPRED> for example.

~~~
gort
Indeed, but the negative connotations of the name remain.

~~~
tjogin
Those connotations also reminds people why they need the service to begin
with. You need IPREDator because of IPRED.

------
ajju
This has to be a joke. iPredator? seriously?

~~~
wmf
It's almost as dumb as naming a site "The Pirate Bay".

~~~
ajju
They actually argue that piracy (in the context of downloading music) is o.k.
It's to hard to believe that they think using anonymity on the Internet to be
a predator is o.k.

------
lacerus
Sorry, but that page contains almost zero information:

"IPREDator is a network service that makes people online more anonymous using
a VPN. it costs about 5 EUR per month and we store no traffic data. the
network is under our control. not theirs. the pirate bay likes and knows real
kopimism. and waffles."

What is this service? How does it work? What is the benefit over existing
services?

~~~
evannyx
You should check this article: <http://www.p2pnet.net/story/24418>

Apparently IPREDator is just Relakks (the pirate bay's previous VPN service)
rebranded, which itself is (was?) a PPTPD service.

~~~
stse
IPREDator is administrated by the same corporation who run Relakks, but has
their own hardware. Relakks is run by "Trygghetsbolaget i Lund AB" (approx.
Safeness Corporation in Lund Ltd.) and has no affiliation with TPB. The Pirate
Party did promote Relakks when it was first released.

More about Relakks at [http://www.nytimes.com/2007/05/20/technology/20iht-
net21.1.5...](http://www.nytimes.com/2007/05/20/technology/20iht-
net21.1.5784173.html)

------
st3fan
From a legal point of view this is a total minefield.

------
c00p3r
OpenVPN or pptpd paid service?

~~~
evannyx
From: <http://www.itnews.com.au/Tools/Print.aspx?CIID=151988>

<quote> By accessing the Web through the VPN, subscribers are able to hide
their traffic data from Internet Service Providers (ISP), and bypass ISP-level
censorship.

But the network isn't exactly bulletproof.

It is run by Swedish VPN company Trygghetsbolaget, which also built the once-
popular Relakks service in 2006.

Unlike Relakks, IPREDator does not log its users' traffic information.

However, the services are based on the same software, including the use of
128-bit encrypted point-to-point tunnelling protocol (PPTP).

PPTP is a user-friendly VPN protocol that was first implemented on Microsoft's
operating systems in 1996. Reports by security experts such as Bruce Schneier
have since revealed a number of flaws in the technology, including password
hashing and encryption issues.

IPREDator co-founder Peter Sunde, who also founded popular file-sharing site
The Pirate Bay, told iTnews: "128-bit encrypted PPTP can probably be broken by
someone that can eavesdrop on the traffic." </quote>

